# Identify this propellor



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2007)

A guy on another forum owns this prop and hasnt a clue who made it and what it might be off of.

I suspect its a WW1 prop.

Anyone know?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2007)

The prop says Siddeley eng on it. I am guessing it's from a Hawker of some sort.


----------



## JG57_Rall (Mar 23, 2007)

you can look at this URL, It may help.

Own a Collection of Aviation History: Sensenich

Or here

Wooden Propellers

There is a forum at the URL above to help you identify propellars.

Rall


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2007)

And its a matter of what aircraft takes this prop. It may used on several different aircraft. - I'm with Eric on this one.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

